# Outing Events



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Can someone do a summary on the events that are planned for this outing? <----<<<


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Looks like we will have: cooking contest, trap/skeet shooting, rifle range shooting, maybe a reloading clinic......... I am not sure about the bow range shooting yet, it has been a while since anyone has shown an interest.........I am hoping that more people will show an interest now that we are getting closer.
Of course we will have an eating event, anything will be allowed so as to let people experience new foods! Last year people brought whatever they wanted and we had a feast, it was so good!! I am hoping that we will have more people there this year which means more food which is always a good thing  Hopefully someone will bring some Salmon (hint hint Bowdad), there is nothing better than good Salmon!!! Trout will hopefully bring some pheasant, I will bring some venison HOT as usual


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

Sarge and I are taking a charter out of Frankfort a couple of weeks prior to the outing. So ... as long as we don't anger the fishing gods between now and then, I think we should have plenty o'salmon. Can't wait to see you all again!


----------



## Slugshot1 (Jan 20, 2000)

Any idea if there will be kids there. I may be able to talk a daughter or 2 into coming, but only if there will be others there.


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

Slugshot-- I'm 16 and hoping to be there. If I can get the whole family to go my brother who is 10 will be there and my sister who is 14 will be there--- if she's not riding her horse that weekend.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Looks like I am headed for Ohio (Cedar Point) that weekend. Hope you all have a great one! <----<<<


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

My niece will most likely be there, she was there last year. She is mid teens, and nicely outgoing so she'll be easy to strike up a chat with. (pretty thing too but don't tell the boys) last year was her first experience ever with firearms and she's a natural and dead eye. I don't think she'd miss the outing again unless something drastic comes along. Watch out guys, her dad and her uncle are dead eyes also.


----------

